# Seeking A Suggestion For My Business!



## ElizabethLarrson (Sep 9, 2021)

Need a quick recommendation about my business. I am running a beauty salon, and it's been almost 3 years. Someone suggested me to create a website for my business. Here is the website for my business: https://www.newmebeauty.com.au/

Now what? It's been six months, but I am not getting any business from my website. But recently a digital marketing company outreached me named "Folio Manager" and they suggested me some online marketing stuff i.e., SEO & SMM. I don't know much about this stuff, but they thoroughly explained that how these marketing tactics will help me in getting business online.

I just want you to guys help me in selecting one of their plans. Which one should I get? SEO Services Or SMM Services?


----------



## MKanth (Nov 10, 2014)

Do on your own joining local groups, try to give some suggestions/ run free hair cut every wednesday something like that. Run a contenst, make some youtube videos that show how good ur styles are....like this, but dont spend money on facebook, insta or paying others for SEO, it is waste of ur money. All the best!


----------



## ElizabethLarrson (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks, @MKanth for the suggestions. I guess, Youtube & local groups will help me in growing my business!


----------



## ohhelpusgod (Sep 17, 2021)

word of mouth is key, give your current customers incentives to spread the word through discounts or promotions.
Youtube is great but slow, you need to back it up with other online social media, tiktok, Facebook what ever is free and covers local people to your area, no point advertising to another country or another state if they can't come to you.
your website is just an advertisement so get your car vinyl wrapped with your logo and web address, put up posters of the same imaging locally, pay for a billboard locally but keep your imagery simple and consistent across all of your signage, including shop frontage, get a real estates board put up in your front yard. I looked at your website and feel your shop front is lacking and not obvious enough, remember cars drive by at speed and if they don't see flashing lights or a huge easy to read in a flash sign then forget it, it's a blur, people on foot might notice but I think your signage is far too small, sorry. too many words and I didn't notice a web address and if there is one there then that is how effective it is.
the colour needs to pop, these subdued colours don't work to get any attention.
can you put an "A" frame on footpath? daily specials on a blackboard section, make it huge and bright coloured.
I'd cover the whole front of the shop with one big logo rather then a small logo on every other panel of glass.
Also the name should be simplified, "New Me Salon" and get the acronym out there too!
"Welcome to N.M.S your one stop beauty salon.
Advertise on local radio, get a catchy jingle and a sexy calming voice over and run 15 second and 30 ad via local radio to start and branch out to main stream once funds allow. T.V next! always include your web address on everything.
if you make a radio ad put the jingle on your website too, link up everything with all of the things.
even mail box drops to cover current and surrounding suburbs if done cleverly can help! 
just my 2 cents, good luck!


----------

